# Mark Cuban Expects J.R. Smith To Be Suspended



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dallas owner Mark Cuban indicated he will file a complaint to the NBA about an elbow thrown Tuesday night by Nuggets guard J.R. Smith, and he expects Smith to be suspended.
> 
> In e-mails to the Rocky Mountain News early Wednesday morning, Cuban was critical of an elbow thrown by Smith in the final seconds of the first half of Denver's 99-97 win over the Mavericks at the Pepsi Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/news/2009/jan/14/mark-cuban-expects-jr-smith-be-suspended/


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

There are things I really like about Mark Cuban and things I really don't like. Overall he is definately a plus for the NBA because he is an owner that spends and cares And he connects well with the fans. But what I don't like is he still needs to get it through his head that he is the owner. Owners don't walk out and confront the opposition (nba players). If anything I would expect Cuban to get fined for the JR incident but being fined certainly won't change Cuban's behavior. The only thing that would change it is when he gets up in a player's face and he shoves him to the ground or busts his jaw. I just hope a Denver player doesn't do it, because that would be a hell of a suspension. That's really all Cuban needs though. One fist to the grill and he'd be the perfect owner.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

“If this was a normal fan, he would have been banned from the building and maybe not ever let back in the game. After the game, he’s an owner, but during the game he’s a fan.”

Karl got it right right there.^^


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Both are right.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Both are right.


both who? what did cuban do right?

the "elbow" was horse ****. he barely pushed off cuz the guy was in his face. he wasnt even looking at him. it wasnt close. **** like that happens 10 times a night.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/01/16/AR2009011604783.html

Fined 25 grand. That'll teach him!...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> There are things I really like about Mark Cuban and things I really don't like. Overall he is definately a plus for the NBA because he is an owner that spends and cares And he connects well with the fans. But what I don't like is he still needs to get it through his head that he is the owner. Owners don't walk out and confront the opposition (nba players). If anything I would expect Cuban to get fined for the JR incident but being fined certainly won't change Cuban's behavior. The only thing that would change it is when he gets up in a player's face and he shoves him to the ground or busts his jaw. I just hope a Denver player doesn't do it, because that would be a hell of a suspension. That's really all Cuban needs though. One fist to the grill and he'd be the perfect owner.


I wouldn't have been shocked if J.R. had been that player. Dude's pretty hood.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

GregOden said:


> I wouldn't have been shocked if J.R. had been that player. Dude's pretty hood.


lol no hes not. he grew up rich. his father is a rich dentist...


----------

